# pituitary tumor



## MisterQualey (Mar 2, 2018)

I am in need of some advice; our first budgie, Job has been diagnosed with a pituitary tumor and is in pretty rough shape. She has gone blind, has trouble getting around, and every activity seems to be a fight for her. She seemed to be recovering somewhat at first, despite the blindness, but the past few weeks has really gone downhill. Our vet advised us that if she was going to pass it would be quick, but every day she seems to get worse and it just keeps dragging out. I am very concerned about her quality of life... and whether or not she is in pain and suffering, which it seems like she may be. The thought of having her put to sleep breaks my heart, but I also can't bear the thought of her suffering needlessly. I have a bad feeling I'm going to have to make that hard decision, as I won't keep her in pain just to spare my own feelings.

I realize this is probably a tough topic, but some advice from others who have had to deal with this health issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Since Job’s quality of life has deteriorated so much, I believe it would be best to let her pass on. I believe it’s the kindest service we can offer to our beloved pets, as they will no longer have to suffer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry to hear Job is in such poor health.
Her quality of life has deteriorated tremendously and I'm sure she must be suffering.

As difficult as it is, the best decision you could make would be to allow the vet to help her move on in her journey to the Rainbow Bridge.

I certainly know how hard it is -- I've had to let many of my beloved pets go over the years.
However, I truly believe it is the greatest act of selfless love one can give. 
When a pet has reached the point where it is in constant pain and the quality of life is never going to improve, it is cruel to allow it to continue to suffer.

If you'd like, feel free to send me a Private Message and we can communicate more without our conversations being part of the public forum.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. :hug:*


----------



## MisterQualey (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks so much for the responses; they were very reassuring. I think I had already made the decision, but it's good to know that others would likely do the same in the same situation.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry to read of this problem. I know just what you are going through, I had a bird with the same problem a couple of years ago. We tried treating it at first with anti-inflammatory meds that helped a bit initially but he gradually got worse so I made the decision to let him go as his quality of life had become poor. It is always a hard decision but I believe the best decision. :hug:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear of Job’s deterioration. 
I have had to make this decision with a pet dog in the past and understand your dilemma, it’s really difficult to judge quality of life in another being. On a reassuring note, I should add that the actual decision, was by far the worst part of the process. 
You can always discuss your observations and thoughts with your vet to share the burden together - you know your bird best, your vet knows the science. :hug:


----------

